# Gunsmith near Athens that does good work on re-blue job



## Triple C (Jul 25, 2019)

I have a 30 year old Browning A-Bolt Medallion in .270 that has rust spots on portions of the barrel.  I'd like to have it completely re-blued with one of the newer matte black, course textured finishes.  Any recommendations with 30 to 45 minutes of Athens is appreciated.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 25, 2019)

The shooters Den in Watkinsville does blueing


----------



## Triple C (Jul 25, 2019)

Dennis said:


> The shooters Den in Watkinsville does blueing


Thank you!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 25, 2019)

Donnie Gettys in Hartwell.  I think he actually moved to Carnesville now.  You can google him I'm sure


----------



## Big7 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dennis said:


> The shooters Den in Watkinsville does blueing


 Absolutely. If I can't do it, I take it to them. They do really good work. I'd give them 9999.99%. I don't give no 10's


----------



## nmurph (Jul 25, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Absolutely. If I can't do it, I take it to them. They do really good work. I'd give them 9999.99%. I don't give no 10's




Musta skipped math class to deer hunt?


----------



## Big7 (Jul 26, 2019)

nmurph said:


> Musta skipped math class to deer hunt?



Good one ? However, my major was math. On the down side, if there is one, I can do vector calculus.. But I can't balance my dedit card. I don't even have paper "checks" as of 1997.


----------



## furtaker (Jul 26, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Donnie Gettys in Hartwell.  I think he actually moved to Carnesville now.  You can google him I'm sure


Have you used him? I hear he's good. Good old fashioned gunsmiths are hard to find these days. I used Mr. Colley Jackson before he passed. He was a good one too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 26, 2019)

furtaker said:


> Have you used him? I hear he's good. Good old fashioned gunsmiths are hard to find these days. I used Mr. Colley Jackson before he passed. He was a good one too.



Yes, Donnie has done some work for me, and blued some guns for me. Donnie does real nice work. Check out his facebook page. Donnie learned to smith under a master gunsmith in Toccoa back in the 80's.  His name was Frank Wood.  Winchester hired Frank to design the stock for the Model 70 Featherweight that came out in the 80's.  They had a real good set up.  Frank did most of the wood work, and Donnie did the metal work.  

Frank also did a night class at North Georgia Tech School in Clarkesville a couple of semesters long back around 1985.  I took those classes from him, and enjoyed semi-customizing a Ruger #3 at that time.  I rechambered it from 22 Hornet to 22-250 and thinned that bulky stock down a bit also.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 1, 2019)

Really appreciate all the comments guys.  I'm gonna drop by the Shooter's Den in Watkinsville since I drive thru there on the way to the farm and talk to them.


----------

